# Another Venison fatty for Deer camp.



## coma44 (Nov 29, 2010)

Front shoulder Venison Fatty! one or two front shoulders boned (depends on size) 1-1\2 lb sausage and 2 lb baccon.








Here is what we had at deer camp last week!


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 29, 2010)

Those are always a big hit at my deer camp as well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2010)

That looks Great Coma!

You didn't hear any complaints on that, I'll bet!!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 29, 2010)

Deer Camp?

Is that where all the men go to get away from the wives, drink beer and eat?

I want in on that!

Todd


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 29, 2010)

Now I might just have to take up hunting if I get to eat food like that. Man thats one great looking fattie there.


----------



## coma44 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks Bear!


> Deer Camp?
> 
> Is that where all the men go to get away from the wives, drink beer and eat?
> 
> ...


Yes that is about right....Plus we hunt and eat stuff like that right there!.


> Now I might just have to take up hunting if I get to eat food like that. Man thats one great looking fattie there.


Hey hunting will make you open up a whole new chapter in smoking meats and cooking in general....so jump on in man!


----------

